# may hunting?



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

How many are waiting until the 0234 hunt to go hunt turkeys? Was thinking about this as this is the hole month of May and I don't get to hunt during the week. Has anyone done this hunt with good success?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Prime, whole month is awesome


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Best way to go. With the one week hunts if the weather is crappy or family obligations pop up your screwed.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Used to always go second hunt when I could do time off. But as said above if wether sux or stuff comes up 1 week goes by real quick. 0234 is where it's at


----------



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. think I am going to go and get a tag for the 0234 hunt. Good luck all.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not a fan personally. I've always had better luck earlier on. Less foliage and less mosquitos too.


----------



## sdean (Jul 29, 2012)

TheLionsFan said:


> I'm not a fan personally. I've always had better luck earlier on. Less foliage and less mosquitos too.


 Not sure about the mosquitos but that's what I have a thermacell for.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

sdean said:


> Not sure about the mosquitos but that's what I have a thermacell for.


Well...I am sure.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes the mosquitoes can be hellacious . No doubt even with a thermocel I have seen clouds between me and a turkey. That along with heat would be the biggest drawbacks. I have sat out in nothing but boxers, socks, and a full bug suit sweating my butt off


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

If I hunt later in the year I keep thinking about trout fishing. Or if I'm fishing, I see turkeys. It's best for me to do the first hunt and fish afterwards.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Buckbaker said:


> If I hunt later in the year I keep thinking about trout fishing. Or if I'm fishing, I see turkeys. It's best for me to do the first hunt and fish afterwards.


Half the reason I do the 301 hunt (2 week) is because I take a week off work for all NFL Draft related stuff and hunt hard that week also. Makes for by far my favorite week of the year.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally like the early hunt. I get out and get my bird early and then I spend the month of may calling for my brother, nephews, cousin and my buddies lol. So my hunting season is more like a month and 2 weeks, I just don't get to shoot the second month.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

I always hunt the last three weeks in the ZE unit. I like having three weeks to get it done and have always managed to find workable birds. Some years it takes more work than others but I have always managed to get it done.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I personally wouldn't hunt at any other time. I've been doing it for years and I can't remember not filling a tag.


----------



## hooks32 (May 13, 2015)

i don't think you can beat the last couple weeks of the May season!!!


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

i hunt/camp newaygo/lake 234, turkeys and brook trout, much fun...alcona good 2at times the gobble their brains out....at times they don't


----------



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

I always go with the may hunt, you get a month and the weather is far more predictable.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

For you guys that hunt up north and only get seasons for the last few weeks of April, what do you like of those two, the earlier or the later week? I have had totally mixed results.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> For you guys that hunt up north and only get seasons for the last few weeks of April, what do you like of those two, the earlier or the later week? I have had totally mixed results.


I used to always go second hunt, just to increase my chances of not freezing out there, vs 1st week. But back then I used to be able to take a couple days off in the week, not any more. I liked the lack of guy sightings, always got my bird and I was done turkey hunting for the year and could fish all through May.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> For you guys that hunt up north and only get seasons for the last few weeks of April, what do you like of those two, the earlier or the later week? I have had totally mixed results.


Honestly half dozen of half dozen the other.

Our season dates are awesome. It's set up where any season could be the best... Only thing that can change your experience is a late spring or 90s and hot nights in may.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Honestly half dozen of half dozen the other.
> 
> Our season dates are awesome. It's set up where any season could be the best... Only thing that can change your experience is a late spring or 90s and hot nights in may.


I've seen First Week seasons in Antrim Co when there was 12" of snow on the ground and we hunted in a snowstorm Opening Day. (Bring yr Snow Camo)

Best Time to Hunt- WHENEVER YOU CAN!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Honestly half dozen of half dozen the other.
> 
> Our season dates are awesome. It's set up where any season could be the best... Only thing that can change your experience is a late spring or 90s and hot nights in may.


That has always been my observation as well.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Just a thought but just because it might be cold early season doesn't mean the turkeys aren't doing their thing, granted I haven't shot a turkey in cold snowy weather but still I don't think it would effect them that much, you can't be scared of the cold if your a hunter lol


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Just a thought but just because it might be cold early season doesn't mean the turkeys aren't doing their thing, granted I haven't shot a turkey in cold snowy weather but still I don't think it would effect them that much, you can't be scared of the cold if your a hunter lol


I remember one of my first toms I shot it was cold and snowy and him and another tom were courting a few hens and gobbling at every call I threw at them.


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Just a thought but just because it might be cold early season doesn't mean the turkeys aren't doing their thing, granted I haven't shot a turkey in cold snowy weather but still I don't think it would effect them that much, you can't be scared of the cold if your a hunter lol


I have had Toms in full strut in the snow chasing hens all around my backyard! The cold and snow does not stop them at all, it might slow them a little but I am pretty sure their movement is based on the length of the days or rather the amount of sun up time


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Got this one three years ago late May. Came in with two other toms. Got him at 30yds. Haven't been able to hunt the last two years because of physical limitations but see birds moving the whole month of May.


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

I have only hunted 234 since it started, have never not filled my tag on birds some years are tougher then others, but have killed them the first day of that season and the last day. Lots of time, especially if you have kids to take too.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

I do it every yr. My two sons and I hunt together and we always bag our birds. We primarily hunt southern michigan and have action right up until memorial day. We hunt roscommon and crawford county on occasion. Sometimes I think the action. Is better in may vs the April season


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DirtySteve said:


> I do it every yr. My two sons and I hunt together and we always bag our birds. We primarily hunt southern michigan and have action right up until memorial day. We hunt roscommon and crawford county on occasion. Sometimes I think the action. Is better in may vs the April season


Oh I can assure you, from a biological standpoint, mid to late May is by far the best time to hunt turkeys.

On average, after the 6th egg is layed and the hens fully commit to incubation, gobblers are alone, dawn till dusk. 

The only drawback with them is they don't gobble much at all, because the hens have long since stopped responding, and that was the purpose of their hollering.

They'll come on a silent string though as eager as any time. A silent, boring, foliage clogged and mosquito bogged string. Lol.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

Two years ago late Memorial Day afternoon I was getting ready to go fishing when I heard a bird gobble in a neighbor's yard. It took about an hour of calling to get him to cross the road, he gobbled all the way. Got him at 6:15, 23# 11" beard.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

I killed this bird on the very last weekend in May, I have done that twice now in the past 3 years. Just like you, it gives me more time to hunt.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Love the may hunt. It gives you More time to get it done. April is for slaying walleye


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Late hunt has been very very good to me....
Very good....
Did I mention it has been VERY good?


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Late hunt has been very very good to me....
> Very good....
> Did I mention it has been VERY good?






No, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bigmac said:


> Late hunt has been very very good to me....
> Very good....
> Did I mention it has been VERY good?


It took alot of years for some folks to catch on. Was shocked to see K with leftover tags. I believe the first time I can remember.


----------

